# ACRO UK police clearance from SA?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

I have completed an ACRO but its been more than 6 months. I am now in Joberg and staying with family so I don't know how I would complete this? I require this to amend my current Visitors Visa to work.

From the ACRO website:

What you will need 


To submit an application online you need to:

Upload TWO different official proofs of your current address; 
Upload a recent passport style colour photograph;
Upload copies of your passport(s) / travel document / official photographic identity document;
Upload copies of any necessary legal documents e.g. Power of Attorney, authorisation document, signed letter of authority etc (if applicable);
Provide a valid e-mail address
Provide endorser details
Pay by credit or debit card


What do I supply for 2 proofs of current address?

Thanks


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Proofs of current address*

You can submit your bank Statement and Utility bills like Phone bills, etc.. as proof of current address. Also in the UK ACRO website the mention the valid documents that can be used as proof of address.


Regards,

Suresh


----------

